# is it normal to shed hair in early pregnancy?



## tatsu15 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi

I'm not sure if I'm even pregnant, but I notice alot of hair loss today while washing my hair (just like when I was a few months postpartum). My period is late... is it normal to shed like this in early pregancy? I honestly don't remember if I did in my last 2 pregnancies... because I was never observant like I am now.

Also, is it normal to shed hair before your period? Or could I be aging? I'm 36.


----------



## xekomaya (Apr 18, 2007)

uhm.. I don't know if its exactly an early pregnancy sign. Could just be a summer thing. I did lose hair during my first pregnancy and everyone kinda blew it off ("just wait until after the baby comes!") but now I really think it was either a mineral or an EFA deficiency. I'm not having that problem this time around.


----------



## mom2fussy (Aug 16, 2006)

I've heard it's normal, because hair loss is caused by hormones and/or stress. I shed more than usual w/DS, but a LOT this time. I'm 15 weeks & it's finally slowed down to "normal" hair loss again!


----------



## gradstudentmommy (Jul 28, 2007)

I've always heard the opposite is true: that your hair stops shedding completely and that's why women tend to have thicker hair during pregnancy. Normally hair alternates between growth and rest stages but during pregnancy, it's always in the growth stage (or something like that). I was shedding hair prior to my pregnancy but it stopped once I got pregnant.


----------



## rockycrop (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm 6 weeks and I feel like I'm losing more hair than normal. I hope it's not a deficiency!


----------



## Banana731 (Aug 4, 2006)

I lost a ton of hair in my first pregnancy. I don't think I had any deficiencies, I was a big time Brewer diet follower. But people did blow me off with the "after pregnancy hair loss" thing. FWIW I didn't loose much hair after pregnancy that time, it actually went back to normal. My 2nd pregnancy was the normal thicker during, shedding after. HTH


----------



## Annemarie42 (Feb 22, 2010)

I have lost more hair than usual during this pregnancy-- my midwife said not to be concerned, that hormones effect you differently depending on where you are in your hair growth/loss cycle. It seems to be slowing down a bit now but it is definitely not any thicker than usual.


----------



## WifeofAnt (May 2, 2010)

I lost a ton of hair until I was around 10 weeks. Now I'm 20 weeks and it rarely falls out.


----------



## littlelentils (Feb 15, 2007)

i think i read in the beginning it's normal to shed. my hair was shedding b/c i had just weaned my daughter when i got pregnant. but could be a combination of both!


----------

